# Zapco Slim Line



## NOFATTYS (Jan 5, 2009)

After buying these and running them in my car for about 5 months now, I figured I would write a little review on them since I couldnt find any online. Basically Zapco decided to change build houses with their speakers and the new line is not really up to their old standards as far as build quality goes. The speakers look and feel like something you would buy from a flea market company to be completely honest. The casting material is very thin, the soldering on the terminals is poor, and the terminals themselves dont look like they could stand up over time. The tweeters come with two different mounting cups, the flush cup fits snug, but the angled cup never ever seats correctly, and is so ill fitting that when you twist the tweeter in an attempt to lock them into place, you run the risk of destroying the solder point which is bulging and exposed. Having owned a good amount of Zapco products, this is pretty disappointing, especially considering a 400 price tag on these. I am currently on my 2nd set, the first set just stopped playing one day, and as of tonight, it happened again. They are installed active through a JBL MS8 and powered by an Audison LRx5.1k, gains all the way down, and autotune run on the MS8. 

When they work, they sound nice. Midbass is severely lacking, but that was expected being a slim set, and I didnt try to push them, i had them crossed to the subwoofer at 150hz, safely above the 80hz recommended by Zapco. The midrange is quite beautiful, I put some Florence and the Machine on and everything sounded beautiful. The tweeters are very nice and mellow, I just wish fit and finish was better on them. 

Overall I would give this set a 5 out of 10, and I am bumping this up from a 3 based on the sound when working. If these were up to ESB quality, they definitely would be higher, but when you charge top dollar for chinese build house crap, it starts to sour your judgement.


----------

